# Split grip thread work



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Ive been staring at it for a couple of days wondering.I want to match the split with the butt wrap.Is it best to wrap both together and then mount the grips?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

On the three split grips I have done, I did the grips first and then the thread work. I may not be reading your question correctly, something tells me.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

I have done it both ways. I like it most once when I had wood grips by Mark Blabaum(incredibly beautiful workmanship) I did my decorative wrap, finished it and then put the grips on gently shaving them to fit over the tie off wraps and just leave the work


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

What kind of wrap?..I normally wrap both the butt and the split after gluing the grips/handle up.
I glue up the handle (except for the buttcap) use an extension piece of 1/4''aluminum rod shimmed to slide in the rod blank to temporarily extend the rod to make wrapping the split section easier.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

I was thinking what Doc did. Seems like it would be easier that way and have more room to work. I am gonna give that 3d box wrap a go on two different rods.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If the reel seat allows I always do the decorative wraps first and put one coat of flex coat. That includes split grips. Exposed finger grip reel seats which are snug from the word go are the exception. Even then with these I finish the split grip wrap and add one coat and slide the lower grips from the bottom. I don't use the prefabed cork grips so I don't know how that would work but the foam and ring work well. The surface will get scratched some but will smooth out after the second coat is applied when you're finished out the rod. This will also give you an advantage of aliening the reel seat with the wrap pattern to some extent instead of the other way around. Everyone has their style but I am not a big fan of large epoxy build at the ends of wraps or where the wraps meet the grips or seat. This eliminates most of it. This a small example of my last build where the grip below the seat has minimal epoxy overlap and the front wrap is finished with one coat but the grip hasn't been applied. 
These guys are pros on this forum and I'm sure there will be some more good input, I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*wrap*

I was thinking that I could have the real seat mounted and after wrapping apply a coat of flex coat and then slide the rear grip over and then install the but cap.That way the wrap could run all the way to the grips and have a smaller tie off trim.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I like to wrap both at the same time. It cuts down on the time involved in the wrap in the first place and it gives a clean transition from the grip to the wrap. I usually free float the mid-grip and the reelseat (spaced in the middle of the area) then wrap over the top of it. After the wrap is complete and the color protector is cured cut off the excess and glue the grip over the end of the wraps.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Mark, WOW! Just WOW!

Regards,
Doug


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

you are friggen amazing Mark. Just ast good as a guy I met at the Conclave but not nearly as big a smart ***. LOL. You work has become overwhelming.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow is right!


----------



## Harm-N-Rods (Feb 4, 2011)

My opinion is that the visual appeal of the wrap is greater when the wrap disappears into the grips. If you wrap after the grips are set, the anchor wraps then become part of your wrap, and to me that takes away from the thread art. Just my .02.....


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Doc Labanowski said:


> you are friggen amazing Mark. Just ast good as a guy I met at the Conclave but not nearly as big a smart ***. LOL. You work has become overwhelming.


Thanks Doc, that guy is still around and he's still as large a smart *** as he's always been :smile:.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

mark blabaum said:


> Thanks Doc, that guy is still around and he's still as large a smart *** as he's always been :smile:.


....keep it civil or I'll have to post a pic and explain the meaning of your personalized license plate..lol. ..Good to hear from you Mark!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, That is some gorgeous work! Thanks for the info!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

pg542 said:


> ....keep it civil or I'll have to post a pic and explain the meaning of your personalized license plate..lol. ..Good to hear from you Mark!


Jim, I'll be good I promise. Now burn the negative (lol).


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

another Wow, here for Mark


----------

